# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  الخطأ الشخصي

## هيثم الفقى

الخطأ الشخصي

واستقرت أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا كذلك على أن ( الخطأ يعتبر شخصيا إذا كان الفعل الضار مصطبغا بطابع شخصي يكشف عن الإنسان بضعفه ونزواته وعدم تبصرة إما إذا كان الفعل الضار غير مصطبغ بطابع شخصي وينم عن موظف معرض للخطأ والصواب فإن الخطأ في هذه الحالة يكون مصلحيا فالعبرة بالقصد الذى ينطوى عليه الموظف وهو يؤدى واجبات وظيفته فكلما قصد النكاية والأضرار أو تغيا منفعته الذاتية كان خطؤه شخصيا يتحمل هو نتائجه وفيصل التفرقة بين الخطأ الشخصى والخطأ المصلحى يكون بالبحث وراء نية الموظف فإذا كان يهدف من القرار الذى أصدره تحقيق الصالح العام أو كان قد تصرف ليحقق أحد الأهداف المنوط بالإدارة تحقيقها و التى تدخل في وظيفتها الإدارية فإن خطأه يندمج في أعمال الوظيفة بحيث لا يمكن فصله عنها ويعتبر من الأخطاء المنسوبة من المرفق العام ويكون خطأ الموظف هنا خطأ مصلحيا أما إذا تبين أن الموظف لم يعمل للصالح العام أو كان يعمل مدفوعا بعوامل شخصية أو كان خطؤه جسيما بحيث يصل إلى حد ارتكاب جريمة تقع تحت طائلة قانون العقوبات فإن الخطأ في هذه الحالة يعتبر خطأ شخصيا يسأل عنه الموظف الذى وقع منه هذا الخطأ في ماله الخاص). 
( المحكمة الإدارية العليا حكمها في الطعن رقم 928 لسنة 4 ق جلسة 6/6/1959) 

وقد اطردت قوانين العاملين المدنيين بالدولة على النص أن العامل لا يسأل مدنيا إلا عن خطئه الشخصي "المادة 78 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978"وعلى هذا الأساس فإن مسئولية العاملين الخاضعين للقانون 47 لسنة 1978 ـ هذا باعتبار سريان هذا القانون على مديرى وأعضاء الإدارات القانونية فيما لم يرد فيه نص فى قانون الإدارات القانونية رقم 47 لسنة 1973 - تتحدد وفقا لنوع الخطأ المرتكب فإذا كان خطأ شخصيا يسأل عنه الموظف في ماله الخاص ويحق للجهة الإدارية اقتضاؤه منه وذلك بالطبع إذا كان الخطأ الشخصى هو الذى أدى إلى وقوع الضرر فالخطأ الشخصى لا يكفي وحده لتقرير مسئولية الموظف بل يجب أن يحدث ضرر بسبب هذا الخطأ هو الذى يتعين جبره وإذا كان الخطأ المرتكب مرفقيا لا يسأل عنه الموظف 0
(المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 1183 لسنة 10 جلسة 30/3/1969 )
وفي نفس الموضوع تواترت أحكام عديدة منها الأتى : - 
(المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 1183 لسنة 10 ق جلسة 30/3/1969 )
(المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 252 لسنة 27 ق جلسة 12/4/1986)
(المحكمة الإدارية العليا حكمها في الطعن رقم 638 لسنة 29 ق جلة 26/12/1987)
(المحكمة الإدارية العليا حكمها في الطعن رقم 1489 لسنة 31 ق جلسة 17/6/1989)
(المحكمة الإدارية العليا حكمها في الطعن رقم 4500 لسنة 39 ق جلسة 5/4/1988) 
(المحكمة الإدارية العليا حكمها في الطعن رقم 406 لسنة 35 ق جلسة 4/2/1995) 
(المحكمة الإدارية العليا حكمها في الطعن رقم 2825 لسنة 37 ق جلسة 14/6/1997) (المحكمة الإدارية العليا حكمها في الطعن رقم 4484 لسنة 39 ق جلسة 21/2/1998) 

كما ذهبت الجمعية العمومية للفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة الى أن ( الخطأ الشخصي لايعد كذلك إلا إذا كان كاشفا عن نزوات مرتكبه وعدم تبصره ، وتغييه منفعته الشخصية أو قصد النكاية أو الإضرار بالغير أوكان الخطأ جسيما- عاملون بإحدى الوحدات المحلية – مخالفتهم التعليمات المالية وقانون تنظيم المناقصات والمزايدات الصادر بالقانون رقم 9لسنه 1983 كما نجم عن ذلك المساس بحق مالى للدولة – ما نسب إليهم من أخطاء لا تعتبر من قبيل الأخطاء الشخصية التى من شأنها أن تستثير وجه المسئولية المدنية ضدهم بحسبانها تتم عن موظف معرض للخطأ والصواب إضافة الى أن الأوراق أجدبت من دليل لاثبات سوء مقصدهم لدى وقوع هذه المخالفات منهم مؤدى ذلك عدم جواز تحميلهم بالمبالغ التى تحملتها الخزانة العامة من جرائها0 )
( فتوى رقم 438 بتاريخ 29/5/1993- ملف 86/6/431 )
ومن فتاوى الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع والتى أكدت نفس المعنى فى هذا الخصوص: 
( فتوى رقم 816 بتاريخ 30/7/1983 ملف رقم 32/2/1050 ) 
( فتوى رقم 1077 بتاريخ 13/11/1984 ملف رقم 86/3/655 ) 
( فتوى رقم 816 بتاريخ 30/7/1983 ملف رقم 86/6/446 )

----------

